
Hospitals Give Tech Giants Access to Detailed Medical Records - SQL2219
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hospitals-give-tech-giants-access-to-detailed-medical-records-11579516200
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/aBOBl](http://archive.is/aBOBl)

